# Asus Tuf X.570 Plus Will only boot if fresh start; not restart for windows or exiting Bios



## GeraldV (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi,

Having an issue with an ASUS TUF x570 board with Ryzen 3900x.  Have updated the firmware to 1407 and only changed fan profiles, DCOP and a small under voltage adjustment.  If the PC is rebooted under windows its won't boot back up.  it will shutdown then the monitor will power off, PC restarts but no BIOS screen before the monitor shows as now signal.  The fans ramp up to 100% and then back down.  Keyboard lights are off.  Same thing when exiting out of the BIOS.

Hard rebooting the PC and everything is back to normal and the PC will boot into windows.  Have tried resetting all motherboard profiles and even flashed the BIOS again to renew it.

To be honest this MBoard is garbage; wont recognise any USB keyboard to enter bios (Had to find an old PS2 one).

Any ideas?

G


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Jun 8, 2020)

That sounds like DRAM training issues, typical for Zen 2 (GPU fans ramping up).

Switch from DOCP to JEDEC 2133 MHz and see if it happens again.

Regarding the keyboard, USB should work with UEFI. Very strange. Maybe the mobo needs RMA?


----------



## GeraldV (Jun 8, 2020)

Many thanks; tried that but its exactly the same even at auto 2133.  Guess next steps are to remove all the usb peripherals, monitors then memory slots..

The keyboard issue is a known problem when using NVME drives; one day ASUS might release a bios update.


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 8, 2020)

IMO board is just broken. One last thing i would give a try to is to update/flash again latest version of bios. If this will not help RMA motherboard. Also bear in mind flashing bios on board with such symptoms may be risky. So RMA instantly or RMA after bios flashing not fixing this problem.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 8, 2020)

@GeraldV   Hello Mobo Brother!  I have this same problem, and here is the solution.  Unplug power, press the power button to drain power on the board, then it will boot.  I have ZERO freaking clue why, I am running a bit non standard configuration with 4x16Gb kits with tighter timings, but this works like a champ.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Jun 8, 2020)

bpgt64 said:


> @GeraldV   Hello Mobo Brother!  I have this same problem, and here is the solution.  Unplug power, press the power button to drain power on the board, then it will boot.  I have ZERO freaking clue why, I am running a bit non standard configuration with 4x16Gb kits with tighter timings, but this works like a champ.


I have the exact same amount of RAM (4 DIMMs, dual-rank, 3600 MHz CL16) with Ryzen 3600/X470 and sometimes I have the same issue. Cold boot and even reboot can fail.

People have told me that the IMC cannot handle 4 DR sticks at high speeds, but I've tested it with HCI (400%) with zero errors. It's just DRAM training that fails sometimes (Zen 2 specific issue).


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 9, 2020)

I've read asus tuf is bad but is it really that bad? I would rma a board with any of issues described in this thread, instantly.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 9, 2020)

A budget Asus product, makes sense something would go wrong. 

Try running only one stick at 2133. What's your memory config anyway?


----------



## GeraldV (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for the support guys.  Tried everything I can think of now.  Removed all but essentials - same thing.  Reflashed BIOS, set everything to stock, reset CMOS (battery & short pins).  Always the same.  

Will boot from a complete power off but fails when it comes to restarts / start from sleep mode.  As @jermando said it certainly looks to be RAM related.  I am now guessing its a problem with a capacitor when the memory checks are running; this would explain why a cold boot works.

Got in touch with ASUS support today via mail (Their chat support server isnt responding!).  Wait and see what they have to say..  But yeah this board is crap; even when it runs the voltages are crazy; have to downvolt by 0.125 to get a reasonable performance.

Anyone have experience with RMA with ASUS?  Can you refuse a replacement and ask for an upgrade (if pay the difference).  I mean its a good 3-4 hours work changing the mother board..



ShurikN said:


> A budget Asus product, makes sense something would go wrong.
> 
> Try running only one stick at 2133. What's your memory config anyway?


G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC Trident Z (2x16). Checked with single slot, 2 slots (in channel A2 and B2 as per manual) and with and without DCOP enabled. WIth DCOP the memory timings are aligned with the GSkill compatability page.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 21, 2020)

It's an (s)TUF(fed) mobo unfortunately that asus brand is no longer what it used to be,  it's now become their low end garbage brand take the mobo bake and buy a Strix or Crosshair based X570


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> It's an (s)TUF(fed) mobo unfortunately that asus brand is no longer what it used to be,  it's now become their low end garbage brand take the mobo bake and buy a Strix or Crosshair based X570


what does that have to do with the issue ?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 21, 2020)

I have the same motherboard and I have had no issues like you are talking about. I had nothing but issues with the Asrock motherboard I had before this one. It sounds like you need a return, refund, or RMA.



Athlonite said:


> It's an (s)TUF(fed) mobo unfortunately that asus brand is no longer what it used to be,  it's now become their low end garbage brand take the mobo bake and buy a Strix or Crosshair based X570


Buildzoid had it as basically the best motherboard in its budget class in one of his video reviews. It may be the budget line nowadays but it is better than everyone else's budget line, at least for X570


----------



## GeraldV (Jun 22, 2020)

Returned it and got a MSI Tomohawk X570 board.  Works flawlessly and the temperatures are over 20C cooler.  Used to be around 85C when under load and now dont see it get higher than 65.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

if you had the chance to return the tuf and tomahawk was available then you made the right call


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 22, 2020)

Nordic said:


> Buildzoid had it as basically the best motherboard in its budget class in one of his video reviews. It may be the budget line nowadays but it is better than everyone else's budget line, at least for X570



That might be true but he haven't really used them just talking about their VRM solution which is great for a $200 board don't get me wrong but I think the most board people have had problems with that I don't understand why they keep buying is the Strix E board for B450 and X570 a large number of buyers have reported different issues not that the board doesn't run like this TUF board but they have boot issues, detection issues and other problems that's not worth it.

I know you can still get a bad board form another vendor but not that many that really complains about these issues.

Don't give me the speech on that Asus is one of the biggest vendors out there because keeping that boat should mean more solid board but really not.

I went with MSI because for their B450 Gaming Carbon AC they had the best VRM cooling and a solid VRM plus I get bios flashback and better features in my book then what Asus and Gigabyte was offering basic where Asus was like no biosflash back but a okay VRM not for Ryzen 9 really or a Gigabyte Aorus Pro without bios flashback but an annoying automatic bios switch for their dual bios.



GeraldV said:


> Returned it and got a MSI Tomohawk X570 board.  Works flawlessly and the temperatures are over 20C cooler.  Used to be around 85C when under load and now dont see it get higher than 65.



MSI's Tomahawk board is really solid board with a good VRM solution and cooler with bios flashback.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> what does that have to do with the issue ?



The issue is the mobo the TUF branding is now shit and if you get one that works like it should OTB then good on you but to many times I've dealt with TUF Mobo's and GPU's that are just plain rubbish 



GeraldV said:


> Returned it and got a MSI Tomohawk X570 board.  Works flawlessly and the temperatures are over 20C cooler.  Used to be around 85C when under load and now dont see it get higher than 65.



Glad to hear it


----------



## Yagma (Jul 8, 2020)

I had a lot of issues after flashing Asus bios, and found the only solution was to select "optimized defaults" followed up by clearing of the cmos; sometimes once wasn't enough. try resetting the cmost a few times, and powering off the pc, unplug it from the wall for 10-20 seconds.


----------



## nguyen (Jul 8, 2020)

LOL Last time I complain about Asus motherboard here I got labeled a newb. Asus BIOS are just not very beginner friendly, it takes lots of time to set up right and their default values are a mess (high default voltages). If you haven't use an Asus board before, just don't buy it, it's not worth it unless you are into extreme overclocking (or have too much time on your hand).


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 8, 2020)

nguyen said:


> LOL Last time I complain about Asus motherboard here I got labeled a newb. Asus BIOS are just not very beginner friendly, it takes lots of time to set up right and their default values are a mess (high default voltages). If you haven't use an Asus board before, just don't buy it, it's not worth it unless you are into extreme overclocking (or have too much time on your hand).



This TUF board here shouldn't have been release it's a devil in disguise and it's down hill for what the TUF brand was in the beginning but you cannot reason with Asus other then not buying their products.


----------



## Mersaci (Sep 19, 2020)

I had the same issue it was the top pcie slot for me


----------

